# Alter PC: Aufrüsten möglich ?



## asmfreak (4. April 2008)

Ich habe einen ziemlich alten Medion-PC. Bisher hat er mir voll und ganz ausgereicht, aber seit ich Internetanschluss habe, merke ich, dass es z.B. sehr lange dauert, zwischen zwei verschiedenen Browserfenstern hin- und herzuschalten. Es läuft fast ständig die Festplatte, und der "Systemmonitor" von Windows 98 SE zeigt öfter mal eine Prozessorauslastung von 100 % an. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen probehalber mal Windows XP installiert, und da ging überhaupt nichts mehr. Zwischen dem Einschalten und dem Moment, in dem die Internetverbindung hergestellt ist, vergehen bestimmt 5 Minuten, das erstmalige Öffnen eines Ordnerfensters dauert fast eine halbe Minute, und manchmal dauert es nach dem Drücken von Strg+Alt+Entf locker eine Minute, bis der Taskmanager eingeblendet wird.

Daher meine Frage: Ist es möglich, diesen alten Computer noch so aufzurüsten, dass man vernünftig im Internet surfen (z.B. auch Videos betrachten) und mit Windows XP arbeiten kann ? Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Aufrüsten, aber ich habe einfach nicht das Geld für  einen ganz neuen Computer.

Beim Starten wird Folgendes angezeigt:


```
Copyright 1996-1999 Intel Corporation

Intel Corporation SR440BX Motherboard
Serial Number: IUSR90616397
4S4R100A.86A.0006.P01.9901122018

Intel(R) Pentium(R)II Processor, 400MHz
```
Im BIOS-Setup habe ich noch Folgendes gefunden:


```
Cache RAM     512KB

Total Memory  64MB
Bank 0        SDRAM
Bank 1        Not Installed
```
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was für einen Prozessor, welche Taktfrequenz, und wieviel Arbeitsspeicher dieser Computer maximal verkraften würde, und was das insgesamt so ungefähr kosten würde, wenn ich alles selbst einbaue ?


----------



## Freak (4. April 2008)

Ich habe keine direkte Antwort, aber ich wollte einfach loswerden, dass 1GB schon für 20, 30 Euro zu haben ist.

Soll heißen, dass ich glaube, dass RAM-aufrüsten den Geldbeutel nicht allzusehr belastet...


----------



## hela (4. April 2008)

Hallo asmfreak,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Wenn du mal die Suchworte "intel sr-440bx" bei Google eingibst, dann erhältst du gleich als ersten Treffer einen Link zu Intel und damit zu allen relevanten Informationen zu deinem Motherboard.
Hier kann man sehen, welche Prozessoren verbaut werden können und dass das Board *maximal 512MB Arbeitsspeicher* unterstützt.


----------



## Freak (4. April 2008)

> und dass das Board *maximal 512MB Arbeitsspeicher* unterstützt.


Das ist natürlich gut zu wissen!


----------



## chmee (4. April 2008)

Es kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an, grundsätzlich ist dieser Rechner zu alt, um ihn aufzurüsten. Für dementsprechende Teile zahlt man schon Raritätenpreise, wie zB bei SD-RAM 100MHz.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (4. April 2008)

Hallo asmfreak,

also man kann die Kiste schon noch etwas aufwerten, allerdings solltest du keine Wunder erwarten und schon gar nicht, dass XP in voller Grafikpracht der totale Renner wird. Der erste Punkt ist sicher den Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten und dann könntest du, wenn du wolltest, noch einen schnelleren Prozessor kaufen (was voraussetzt, dass du das BIOS updatest).

So ich denke hela hat den richtigen Link zum Mainboard gefunden. Dort wird gezeigt welche Hardware unterstützt wird. Diese Teile bekommst du aber in so gut wie keinem Laden mehr - der einzige Weg der dir bleibt ist ebay oder ähnliches.

Hier mal ein Link zum Arbeitsspeicher:
http://listings.ebay.de/_W0QQsocmdZ...=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=
davon solltest du 2mal 256 MB kaufen - nach Möglichkeit vom selben Hersteller, also schau ob jemand gleich 2mal 256 MB verkauft. Ist leider nicht ganz billig verglichen mit neuerem RAM, aber mit 30-40 Euro inklusive Porto solltest du den Speicher bekommen. 

Jetzt sollte Windows XP schon etwas besser laufen, wäre die CPU nicht noch etwas schwach auf der Brust. Das beste was du auf dieses Mainboard bekommst ist ein Pentium 3 mit 600 MHz. Die Preise dafür rangieren unter der Portogebühr - ist also nicht teuer:
http://listings.ebay.de/_W0QQsocmdZ...=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=

Nicht vergessen, dass du dann dein BIOS noch upgraden musst. 

Als Vorgehensweise würde ich empfehlen zuerst das BIOS auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Wenn ich das richtig deute ist es bei dir noch in der Version P01 und du kannst es auf P06 updaten. Damit sollte dann auch der neue Prozessor funktionieren (der kostet so um die 5-10 Euro ohne Porto).

Inklusive Porto solltest du mit 50-60 Euro hinkommen - mehr kann man dann nicht mehr machen. Allerdings solltest du wissen, dass HD Videos nicht flüssig laufen werden, wohl aber die kleinen youtube Videos usw. DIVX Filme in nicht allzu hoher Auflösung sollten eigentlich auch noch laufen.

Anstelle von Windows XP würde ich dir eigentlich zu Windows 2000 raten, aber wenn du XP schon hast, dann versuch so viele graphische Extras wie möglich abzuschalten (Schatteneffekte aus, Animationen aus, klassische Ansicht ein, ...). Dazu findest du bestimmt noch ein paar Anleitungen im Internet.


----------



## asmfreak (4. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Der Link auf die Intel-Seite hat mir sehr geholfen.

Ist es denn sinnvoll, gebrauchten Speicher zu kaufen ? Bekommt man die Art von Speicher, die ich brauche, heutzutage nicht mehr neu ?

Und was ist an Windows 2000 besser als an Windows XP ?

Ich dachte an Windows XP, weil die neueste Version vieler Programme (z.B. Internet Explorer, Media Player), viele Microsoft-Updates, und auch Add-Ons anderer Hersteller, die man teilweise zum Betrachten von Videos braucht (z.B. DivX-Treiber) Windows XP voraussetzen. Gekauft habe ich es bisher noch nicht, ich habe mir nur einmal kurz eine CD von einem Bekannten geliehen, aber es sofort wieder platt gemacht, weil man einfach nicht vernünftig arbeiten konnte.

Und wie wäre es mit Vista ?


----------



## chmee (5. April 2008)

Ich frage gerne nochmal nach dem Einsatzzweck. Als Hauptrechner wird dieser Rechner ultralangsam sein, trotz einer möglichen Aufrüstung. Von Vista braucht man gar nicht träumen. Jeder BilligPC im Laden für 260Euro wird (mit XP) um ein Vielfaches schneller sein als diese ( entschuldige ) lahme Krücke.. 10  Jahre ist dieser Chipsatz alt, das ist Steinzeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Freak (5. April 2008)

asmfreak hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist an Windows 2000 besser als an Windows XP ?


http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/1420/Windows+2000+oder+XP?/


asmfreak hat gesagt.:


> Und wie wäre es mit Vista ?


http://www.connect.de/connect-Forum/software-betriebssysteme-tools-etc/514-vista-oder-xp.html
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74578-vista-vs-xp-welches-windows.html

Mir persönlich ist Vista absolut unsympathisch...

Bisher haben alle aus meiner Bekanntschaft, die sich Vista angeschafft haben - und ich meine ALLE - es bitter bereut, wegen Treiber-, Kompatibilitäts- oder Orientierungsproblemen.


----------



## fluessig (5. April 2008)

asmfreak hat gesagt.:


> Ist es denn sinnvoll, gebrauchten Speicher zu kaufen ? Bekommt man die Art von Speicher, die ich brauche, heutzutage nicht mehr neu ?



Doch, bei Alternate gibt es genau noch 1 passendes Modell
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...34034&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=SDRAM
Stückpreis ist bei 44 Euro - Mit Porto bist du also bei über 90 Euro. Das lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Wie chmee schon geschrieben hat, sind das Raritäten, darum ist der Preis so wahnsinnig hoch. Ganz ehrlich, wenn du dir den kaufst, dann haben wir hier bei tutorials.de versagt, denn nicht nur dass du viel Geld zum Fenster rausschmeisst, du wirst auch nicht bekommen was du willst - ein schnelles System zum Surfen und Videos schauen mit einem modernen Betriebssystem.


asmfreak hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte an Windows XP, weil die neueste Version vieler Programme (z.B. Internet Explorer, Media Player), viele Microsoft-Updates, und auch Add-Ons anderer Hersteller, die man teilweise zum Betrachten von Videos braucht (z.B. DivX-Treiber) Windows XP voraussetzen. Gekauft habe ich es bisher noch nicht, ich habe mir nur einmal kurz eine CD von einem Bekannten geliehen, aber es sofort wieder platt gemacht, weil man einfach nicht vernünftig arbeiten konnte.


1. Verwende nicht den Internet Explorer - nimm andere Browser wir Opera oder Firefox.
2. Mit den Updates hast du recht - noch gibt es für XP wieteren Support, während er für 2000 schon eingestellt wurde. Ich glaube aber, dass 2000 performanter ist und schneller laufen würde. Ausserdem gibt es so gut wie jede XP Software auch für 2000 (noch).


asmfreak hat gesagt.:


> Und wie wäre es mit Vista ?


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/systemrequirements.mspx
Das sind die Voraussetzungen von Microsoft für Vista - und mit dem Minimum bekommst du auch nur ein Minimumsystem. Aber selbst die Minimalanforderungen sind mit allen Upgrademöglichkeiten an deinem PC nicht erreichbar. Ergo kein Vista.

Die Zeit bleibt leider nicht stehen und auch das Internet wird immer aufwendiger mit Flash, Videos und ähnlichem. Als nächstes schaust du gerne Videos und willst sie speichern, aber deine Festplatte ist zu klein - dann brauchst du eine IDE Platte, veraltete Technik, die dich wieder Geld kostet, eine externe Festplatte geht auch nicht, weil du nur USB 1.1 hast und die Transferrate zu niedrig ist ...

Der Rechner ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, denn wenn du erstmal entdeckt hast was du im Internet alles machen kannst werden deine Ansprüche mitwachsen und am Ende ist dir die Kiste wieder zu langsam. 

Wer um jeden Preis Geld sparen muss findet auch im Internet tolle Angebote. Ein Hersteller für sowas ist z.B. 
http://www.nemaq.de/details.php?ART=NE10012
Schau dir mal die Rechner auf der Seite an - egal was du an deinem Rechner auch machen wirst - der Rechner für 200 Euro ist deinem um Lichtjahre voraus. Und wenn du jetzt noch 50 Euro in deinen alten Rechner steckst, wirst du dich in spätestens 6 Monaten darüber ärgern und hättest das Geld lieber in etwas anderes investiert.

Ich würde wirklich nur empfehlen upzugraden, wenn du wirklich weisst, dass du auf lange Zeit das Geld für einen neuen Rechner nicht zusammen bekommen wirst. Selbst dann musst du dich damit abfinden, dass ein normales XP nicht schnell laufen wird und es dich viel Tuning Arbeit kosten wird, damit das System annehmbar ist.


----------



## PC Heini (5. April 2008)

Und auch ich empfehle Dir, lass die Finger davon. Ist nur hinausgeschmissenes Geld. Die Freude dauert nicht lange an. Seit Vista erhältlich ist, sind Billis Programmierer schon wieder an einem neuen Betriebbsystem.
Auch ich hatte früher solche Ideen, kam aber nach einiger Zeit davon ab, weil ich die Preisentwicklung verfolgte. Ein Tower, ohne Monitor und sonstigem zubehör kostet heute keine 500 Euro mehr. Also gerade mal ein 4tel, was vor Jahren noch ein komplettsystem gekostet hat. Maus, Tastatur und Monitor hast Du ja schon. Also, bräuchtest Du eigentlich nur noch nen rechten Tower.
Auch ich bin noch im Besitz einiger alten PCs. Daher hätte ich auch noch einige passenden Teile anzubieten. Zum Teil sogar noch OVP. Aber für ein Trinkgeld kann ich das Material auch nicht hergeben. Hatte damals ein schweine Geld gekostet. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, Rarität, und demnach auch die Preise.
Dies wäre mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema gewesen. Für weitere Fragen bitte melden.


----------



## asmfreak (5. April 2008)

Danke nochmal für euere Einschätzungen.

Auch wenn ihr es nicht für sinnvoll haltet, aufzurüsten, wollte ich noch mal kurz was zu dem Mainboard fragen, das ich im Moment habe: In der Technical product specification ist unter "1.3 Processor" als schnellster Prozessor der Pentium III mit 500 MHz angegeben, aber unter Supported processors ist auch noch ein Pentium III mit 600 MHz aufgeführt. Was ist denn jetzt die tatsächliche Obergrenze ? Haben die vielleicht nur 500 bzw. 600 MHz angegeben, weil es noch keine schnelleren Prozessoren gab, als diese Dokumente erstellt wurden ? Was würde passieren, wenn man einen Pentium III mit einer noch höheren Taktfrequenz (z.B. 800 MHz) einbauen würde ? Würde da irgendwas kaputt gehen, oder würde er durch das Mainboard entsprechend abgebremst werden ?

Und zum Arbeitsspeicher habe ich gerade bei reichelt.de  das gefunden. Wäre das der richtige Speicher ? Wäre ja erheblich billiger, als bei alternate.de. Oder brauche ich einen mit 100 MHz ("nur PC133-Board-Kompatibel") ? Wie gesagt, ich möchte Speicher eigentlich nicht so gerne gebraucht kaufen. Wenn jemand noch eine andere günstige Quelle für NEUEN Speicher kennt, nennt sie mir bitte.

Und falls es mit dem Mainboard doch nichts mehr wird: Könnte ich zumindest Gehäuse, Netzteil, IDE-Festplatte, ATAPI-CD-ROM-Laufwerk und Diskettenlaufwerk behalten und mir nur ein neues Mainboard mit integrierter Grafik- und Soundkarte, einen neuen Prozessor, und Arbeitsspeicher kaufen ? Passt ein heute aktuelles Mainboard mechanisch überhaupt noch in so ein altes Miditower-Gehäuse, auch von den Anschlüssen her ? Und wie stark muss das Netzteil sein ? Wo kann man günstig ein Mainboard kaufen, das für das flüssige Surfen und Video betrachten unter Windows XP ausreicht (aufwendige Computerspiele sind kein Thema für mich), und welchen Prozessor würdet ihr dann empfehlen ? Mit welchen Kosten muss ich mindestens rechnen ?


----------



## chmee (5. April 2008)

*Zur ersten Frage*, Ja, wahrschenlich wurde bei Drucklegung der aktuellste Prozessor eingesetzt. Man müsste schauen, welcher Prozessor der schnellste mit 100MHz und Slot1-Bauweise ist. Zum *RAM* bei Reichelt : Ich denke, dass es geht. Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, da es doch schon einige Tage her ist, dass ich mit nem BX-Mainboard gespielt habe 

Zum Letztgenannten :
*Gehäuse* Ja, wenn es ATX ist und das Anschlußblech hinten austauschbar. *Netzteil* Nein, da kein 20+4+4 Stromanschluß existierte und sicherlich zu wenig Leistung. Einstieg bei etwa 420W. *Festplatte* und CD-Laufwerk, Naja, funktioniert, aber wird nur im langsamen PIO-Modus laufen, was ein aktuelles System seeeeehr langsam macht. *Floppy* Ja, aber auch da lohnt es sich, mal ein Neues zu kaufen, sind eh nur 10Euro. Sicherlich ist die Floppy schon so dejustiert, dass sie nur noch eigene Disketten lesen kann. Mainboards gibt es Viele, Frage ist Intel oder AMD, mit integrierter Grafik gibt es in µATX-Bauweise schon ab etwa 50 Euro. UND : Damals gab es noch serielle Mäuse und Tastaturen mit DIN-Anschluß. Das gibt es auch nicht mehr. Manchmal sind sogar schon die PS/2-Anschlüße verschwunden.

Also:
Netzteil - ab etwa 40 Euro
Mainboard - ab etwa 50 Euro
Prozessor - ab etwa 50 Euro
RAM - ab etwa 40 Euro
Maus/Tastatur - ab etwa 10 Euro
Festplatte 160GB - ab etwa 45 Euro
DVD/CD-Laufwerk - ab etwa 20 Euro
Das sind 255 Euro. 

Schau mal zB Hier -> http://www.hd-computer.de/katalog/pc-komplettsysteme/saturn-serie-einsteiger.aspx <- Wobei ich den 2. empfehle, weil ein Dualcore drin ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

Komplettsystem kostet ca 250 - 300€ + 2 Jahre Garantie.
AMD(TM) Athlon(TM) 64 3500+ Komplettsystem

• Prozessor: AMD(TM) Athlon(TM) 64 3500+
• Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB DDR2 PC667 (Kingston)
• Grafikkarte: Integriert
• DVD+/-RW Laufwerk
• Festplatte: 160 GB, S-ATA II, 7200 RPM
• LAN: 10/100 MBit/s on Board
• Erweiterungs-Steckplätze
· 2x PCI slots
· 1x PCI Express Graphics slot
· 1x PCI Express x1 slot
• Rear Panel I/O HD 8CH I/O:
· 1x PS/2 Mouse Port
· 1x PS/2 Keyboard Port
· 1x VGA Port
· 1x Parallel Port (ECP/EPP Support)
· 4x Ready-to-Use USB 2.0 Ports
· 1x RJ-45 Port
· HD Audio Jack: Side Speaker / Rear Speaker / Central / Bass / Line in / Front Speaker / Microphone

Inkl. Tastatur und 2-Tasten Maus optisch USB
 ohne Betriebssystem.(was ja eh die meisten schomn besitzen)
Also ich sach mal so Aufrüsten ist teurer und in dem Fall sinnlos da es für deine Ansprüche ja sowas schon komplett gibt


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Hmm, kein Dualcore, nur 512MB. Da ist der Rechner (Link Oben) für 219Euro potenter..

Würde jedenfalls auch Komplettsystem empfehlen, anstatt sich mit den Problemen des Umrüstens zu beschäftigen.

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (10. April 2008)

Danke chmee, die Seite hd-computer.de gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich habe mir jetzt mal mit dem PC Konfigurator dort selbst einen Computer zusammengestellt. Was sagt ihr dazu:

Das System insgesamt

Technische Daten Mainboard

Zusätzlich möchte ich noch den folgenden DVD-Brenner einbauen:

Technische Daten DVD-Brenner

Passt das alles zusammen ?

Insgesamt käme ich damit auf 196,49 Euro plus 6,49 Euro Versandkosten.


----------



## chmee (10. April 2008)

Erstmal ist es ein Quantensprung zu Deinem alten Rechner, aber zB der Prozessor - ein Celeron D336 - ist inzwischen auch alt und eigentlich ein Ladenhüter. Bitte gib zumindest die 20 Euro mehr für einen e2140 aus. Somit solltest Du auch Ram mit FSB 800 wählen, das wäre sinnvoll. Oder Du nimmst das angesprochene Komplettsystem für diese läppischen 20 Euro mehr und bekommst meinen Segen, dass daran nichts so alt ist.

ABER : Wenn Dein Portemonaie nicht mehr hergibt und auch 20 Euro weniger Ausgaben 20Euro mehr in der Kasse sind, brauchst Du auf mich nicht zu hören, denn es gilt immer noch das Erstgesagte : Ein Quantensprung zum jetzigen Rechner.

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (13. April 2008)

Ich stelle mir gerade mit dem Konfigurator von alternate.de einen anderen PC zusammen. Ich habe einen Pentium 4 mit 3 GHz ausgewählt, und es wird angezeigt, dass ich deswegen zwei zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter einbauen muss. Ist das wirklich nötig ? Und Wenn ja, wie aufwendig ist das ? Muss man dazu bohren ?


----------



## chmee (13. April 2008)

Ich bitte Dich noch einmal inständig, die Pentium4-Klasse wegzulassen und 20 Euro mehr auszugeben  Die Forderung, mehr Lüfter einzubauen ist ein klares Zeichen für mehr Verbrauch bei weniger Leistung, verglichen mit aktuellen Prozessoren.

zum Thema : Nein, nicht umständlich, ATX-Gehäuse haben hinten 1-2 gelöcherte Positionen für Lüfter und vorne findet man so gut wie immer auch einen. Manchmal existieren sogar in der Seitenwand welche.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (13. April 2008)

Ich eile chmee unterstützend hinzu - kauf dir keinen P4 oder alten Celeron. Die 20 Euro sind wirklich sehr gut investiert.


----------



## Furumaru (13. April 2008)

Jetzt noch einen Single-Core und dann auch noch einen P4 zu kaufen ist absolut unsinnig. Lieber 1 Monat länger sparen und nen gescheiten Dual-Core kaufen. Der P4 ist ein echtes Monster in Sachen Stromverbrauch und Abwärme, Finger weg würde ich sagen.


----------



## asmfreak (13. April 2008)

Wie findet ihr das (hardwareversand.de):


```
Arctic Silver V (Wlp.) Wärmeleitpaste 1ml                  2,93

1024MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                12,50	 	 

AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+ EE AM2 "tray" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2   38,59	 	 

Jet Delta mit 400W-Netzteil                               31,81 	 

XilencePower CPU-Kühler AM2/939/754                        4,75 

Samsung SH-S203D bulk schwarz                             24,67 	 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 80GB SATA II ST380815AS         29,53 	 

MSI K9N6SGM-V, Sockel AM2, NVIDIA MCP61, mATX, PCIe       35,07
===============================================================
Insgesamt (ohne Versandkosten und Logistikkosten)        179,85
```


Ist es okay, wenn man 1x 1024 MB nimmt, oder sollte man immer 2 Speicherriegel nehmen ? So wäre es doch leichter, den Speicher später einmal zu verdoppeln, oder ?

Kann man das alles ohne Probleme zusammenbauen, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat ? Welches Werkzeug braucht man dafür ?


----------



## chmee (13. April 2008)

Ja, man kann auch einen einzelnen Ram-Riegel kaufen und später erweitern.. Oft haben Mainboards ( nun bei den kleineren wie hier weiss ich es nicht µATX ) 4 Ram-Slots. Paarweise laufen sie schneller, in Deinem Fall "würde" es Sinn machen, weil die Onboardgrafik von der Geschwindigkeit zehren würde. Stcihwort DualChannel oder Interleaved.

Mal wieder ABER : Diese Auswahl ist definitiv besser, als die mit dem P4 !

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (13. April 2008)

Okay, wenn es einen Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit hat, werde ich eben zwei einzelne Riegel kaufen. Ich dachte mir nur, dass das ja teuerer ist, als einer mit der doppelten Kapazität, und wenn ich später mal vernünftig aufrüsten will, werde ich wohl beide wieder austauschen müssen. 

Reichen für meine Zwecke 2x 512 MB ? Ich glaube, ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Windows XP mehr als 1 GB gar nicht nutzen kann. Stimmt das ?

Ist hardwareversand.de denn wirklich zu empfehlen ? Alle sagen, dass es dort besonders günstig ist, aber irgendwie macht die Seite zumindest vom Layout her einen etwas schmuddeligen Eindruck, und auch die technischen Daten zu den einelnen Komponenten sind nicht so ausführlich und übersichtlich wie z.B. bei hd-computer.de. Bei alternate.de hat mir der Konfigurator sehr gefallen, sowie die Möglichkeit, Wertungen anderer Kunden zu lesen, aber alternate.de soll sehr teuer sein. Es gibt noch so viele Shops, die ich nicht richtig ausprobiert habe (z.B. repteil.de, CSL-Computer.com, agando-shop.de, nemaq.de, reichelt.de, tecstore.net, f-m-shop.de), aber mit meiner "lahmen Krücke" ist das durcharbeiten dieser Konfiguratoren eine echte Geduldsprobe, und ich habe jetzt einfach keine Zeit mehr. Welchen Shop würdet ihr empfehlen ? Wichtig wäre mir neben guten Preisen auch eine relativ schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## asmfreak (13. April 2008)

Ich wollte noch ein paar grundsätzliche Sachen zu Mainboard und Gehäuse fragen, weil ich noch nie einen Computer zusammengebaut habe:

Kann man ein µATX-Mainboard in einen normalen Miditower einbauen ? Gibt es auch kleinere (billigere) Gehäuse für diesen Formfaktor ?

Braucht man zum zusammenbauen irgendwelches spezielle Werkzeug ?

Ist das Gehäuse selbst schon fertig montiert, oder muss man das auch erst zusammenbauen ?

Die Anschlüsse, die am Mainboard fest aufgelötet sind, sind doch die, die nach dem Einbauen in dem länglichen rechteckigen Bereich oberhalb der Karten-Slots erscheinen, oder ? Ist dieses rechteckige Blech beim Gehäuse, oder beim Mainboard selbst dabei ? Einerseits sollte es ja wohl dieselbe Farbe haben wie der Rest des Gehäuses, aber andererseits hat ja nicht jedes Mainboard genau die gleichen Anschlüsse.

Manche Gehäuse haben ja in der Frontplatte zwei USB-Anschlüsse, und eventuell auch Buchsen für Mikrofon und Kopfhörer. Ich nehme mal an, dass diese Anschlüsse über Kabel und Stecker mit dem Mainboard verbunden werden, so, wie es z.B. auch beim Power- und Resetknopf und den Leuchtdioden ist. Sind diese Kabel beim Gehäuse oder beim Mainboard dabei ? Wie kann ich an den technischen Daten des Mainboards erkennen, welche Anschlüsse nach hinten herausgeführt werden, und welche zum Verbinden mit der Frontplatte vorgesehen sind ? Ich würde mir gerne eine Gehäuse-/Mainboard-Kombination kaufen, bei der ich nach dem Zusammenbau zwei USB-Anschlüsse vorne und zwei hinten habe. Bei den technischen Daten des Mainboards lese ich immer nur "2x USB 2.0" oder "4x USB 2.0". Genauso bei den Soundkarten-Buchsen: Es ergibt ja wohl keinen Sinn, ein Gehäuse mit Buchsen in der Frontplatte zu kaufen, wenn das Mainboard diese Anschlüsse schon hinten zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## chmee (13. April 2008)

Ein µATX-Mainboard passt in ein ATX-Gehäuse. µATX-Gehäuse sind teurer als ATX-Gehäuse. Zum Zusammenbau benötigst Du lediglich 1-2 Kreuzschraubenzieher und ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl und ein Gehäuse wird grundsätzlich fertig montiert verkauft. Dieses Blech ist oft beim Mainboard dabei, nicht immer. Da dieses Blech hinten ist, wird ein Farbunterschied wohl nicht auffallen. Ja, die Anschlußblende kann natürlich variieren, ergo gibt es auch kleine Unterschiede. Ein Blick ins Handbuch klärt auf, ob auf dem Mainboard weitere USB-Anschlüsse für die Front aufgelötet sind, ist eigentlich auch immer so..

Dass ich HD-Computer genannt habe, liegt einfach daran, dass ich mit dem Fahrrad lediglich 15min. hin brauche und deren Preise absolut OK. Als Alternative könnte ich noch  http://www.kmelektronik.de/ nennen. Ähnliche Preise..

XP kann bis zu 3,irgendwas GB direkt ansprechen, mach Dir darüber keine Sorgen.

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (14. April 2008)

Im Handbuch des Mainboards, das ich mir kaufen möchte, steht Folgendes:


> 1 PCI Express x16 slot but only provides x8 bandwidth (K9N6SGM-V)


Ist das tragisch ? Wofür braucht man diese Schnittstelle ?

Spielt es außerdem eine große Rolle, ob ein Mainboard SATA-300 oder nur SATA-150 unterstützt ? Weil sonst könnte ich mir auch ein noch billigeres kaufen.

Den DVD-Brenner wollte ich mir eigentlich mit IDE-Schnittstelle kaufen, weil er dann etwas billiger ist. Bringt es irgendeinen Vorteil, wenn ich ihn mit SATA-Schnittstelle kaufe ? Bei einem Brenner ist die Geschwindigkeit doch wohl relativ egal, oder ? Oder kann man mit IDE-Schnittstelle DVDs nicht flüssig betrachten ?

Und noch was: Ich lese immer wieder, dass man in bestimmten Fällen einen Strom-Adapter zwischen Netzteil und Mainboard / IDE-Laufwerk / SATA-Laufwerk / Diskettenlaufwerk braucht. Kann mir bitte mal jemand einen groben Überblick über dieses Thema geben ?


----------



## asmfreak (14. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher diese Mainboard unterstützt:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=8265&agid=602

Hardwareversand.de behauptet ja, 4 GB, aber im Handbuch des Herstellers steht 2 GB:

http://downloadx.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/mnu_exe/M7309v1.1.zip

Und auch bei alternate.de sind 2 GB angegeben.

Ich habe deswegen eine Anfrage an hardwareversand.de geschickt, und folgende Antwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie können den Artikel ohne Probleme mit bis zu 4 GB verwenden.
> 
> ...


----------



## asmfreak (15. April 2008)

Gibt es eine grobe Richtlinie, ab welchem Prozessor man einen Gehäuselüfter braucht ?

Könnt ihr mir ein einigermaßen leises, aber nicht zu teueres Netzteil empfehlen ?


----------



## chmee (15. April 2008)

Ich habe in den letzten Rechnern LC-Power mit 420W verbaut, sehr zufrieden. Kosten etwa 40 Euro. Mein Rechner mit 4 Festplatten ist kaum-garnicht zu hören. In Verbindung mit einem CPU-Lüfter, der sich auch leise stellt, wie zB der Freezer7Pro mit PWM-Steuerung - Achtung - muss auch das Board unterstützen ( 4 Pins für den CPU-Lüfter ). Ich habe keine weiteren Lüfter eingebaut. Das Lauteste bleibt das DVD-Laufwerk.

Grobe Richtlinien :
Wenn die Grafikkarte zu wenig Platz zum Atmen hat, zB durch eine weitere Karte im neben liegenden Steckplatz. Gleiches bei 2 Grafikkarten, die viel Wärme produzieren. Eigentlich könnte ich bei 4 Festplatten auch noch nen weiteren Lüfter dazusetzen  - der Sommer kommt erst noch.

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (24. April 2008)

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die sich beteiligt haben, besonders an chmee und fluessig.

Ich habe mir jetzt von hardwareversand.de folgendes System bestellt:


```
MSI K9N6SGM-V, Sockel AM2, NVIDIA MCP61, mATX, PCIe       35,07 Euro

AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+ EE AM2 "tray" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2   38,59 Euro

1024MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                12,50 Euro

1024MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                12,50 Euro

Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2                  12,86 Euro

Compucase 6C11BS schwarz ohne Netzteil                    18,54 Euro

ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 350 Watt / BQT E5      40,28 Euro

Samsung HD200HJ, 200GB 7200, 8 MB Cache, NCQ S-ATA II     34,43 Euro

Samsung SH-S203D bulk schwarz                             24,67 Euro

Arctic Silver V (Wlp.) Wärmeleitpaste 1ml                  2,93 Euro

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Summe                                                    232,37 Euro

Versandkosten per DHL-Normalversand                       +7,00 Euro

Logistikkosten                                            +1,74 Euro

====================================================================

Gesamtpreis                                              241,11 Euro
```

Was mich etwas wundert: Das Mainboard unterstützt *2* SATA-Laufwerke, aber es ist nur *1* SATA-Kabel dabei. Und auch sonst wurden nirgendwo weitere SATA-Kabel beigelegt, obwohl ich die Festplatte und den Brenner doch mit dem PC-Konfigurator eingefügt habe. Ist es normal, dass man diese Kabel noch extra kaufen muss ?

Und die Wärmeleitpaste fehlt ebenfalls. Anscheinend braucht man sie bei dem Kühler, den ich habe, nicht (da ist schon so ein graues Zeug unten dran, das mit einer Plastikabdeckung versehen ist). Das ärgert mich irgendwie ein bischen, weil ich sie ja nur bestellt habe, weil der Konfigurator das vorgeschlagen hat. Glaubt ihr, die erstatten mir das Geld für die Paste zurück ?

Blöd ist, dass ich durch ein Versehen auch noch etwas mehr überwiesen habe (war eben mitten in der Nacht, und da ist mir der Unterschied zwischen 24*1*,11 Euro und 24*4*,11 Euro nicht aufgefallen). Die 3 Euro werden die wohl nicht mehr rausrücken, oder ?


----------



## chmee (24. April 2008)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch !
 Nun, dass weniger Kabel beigelegt sind als ein Mainboard Anschlüsse hat, liegt auch am Preis des Mainboards. Teurere haben oft das komplette Set drin. Und Nein, die Firma denkt natürlich nicht mit und legt keine weitere Kabel bei - im Zweifel könnte die Festplatte ja auch für ein schon existierendes System sein.

Was die letzten beiden Punkte betrifft :
Was nicht geliefert - aber bezahlt - wurde (WLP), muß nachgeliefert werden oder der Kaufpreis erstattet. Auch die 3 Euro müssen rückerstattet werden. Anrufen, per eMail. Rechnungs- und Liefernummer nennnen, Überweisungsdatum, sollte alles gehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2008)

Ja, das 2te Kabel gilt als Extrazubehör.
Die Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du in dem Fall nicht. Das wird wohl ein Wärmeleitpad sein. Plastikfolie abziehen und dann auf den Prozessor kleben.
Den zuviel überwiesenen Betrag wirst Du zurrückerhalten, wenn Du Dich dort meldest.


----------



## asmfreak (25. April 2008)

Danke, ich werde mir jetzt in einem Computerladen noch so ein Kabel kaufen.

Noch etwas anderes: Am Gehäuselüfter ist außer dem eigentlichen Anschlußkabel noch ein zweiadriges (rot / schwarz) Kabel, und am Ende befindet sich ein grünes Ding, das aussieht wie ein temperaturabhängiger Widerstand. Wo und wie befestigt man den am besten ?


----------



## chmee (25. April 2008)

Da es, wie Du schon sagst, der Gehäuselüfter ist, sollte dieser Fühler die Temperatur im Gehäuse messen. Abhängig von der Kabellänge würde ich es irgendwo zwischen Grafikslot und CPU am hinteren Blech befestigen. Könnte aber auch am Käfig für die Festplatten rangemacht werden. Kurzum : Die Werte sind für das System nicht wichtig, wichtiger ist es für Dich, wenn Du eine Kontrollinstanz haben möchtest. Du könntest den Fühler schließlich auch an der Festplatte festmachen, somit bekommst Du von Außen die HDD-Temperatur mit.

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (25. April 2008)

Dient der Fühler des Gehäuselüfters dazu, die Lüfterdrehzahl zu regeln, oder wird der gemessene Wert einfach nur im BIOS-Setup (oder sonstwie) angezeigt ?

Hat der CPU-Kühler auch einen eingebauten Temperatursensor ? Dann würde es ja  wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn machen, den Fühler des Gehäuselüfters zwischen die Rippen des CPU-Kühlkürpers zu stecken, oder ? Die Karten-Slots sind bei mir im Moment völlig unbelegt, weil ich eine onboard Grafikkarte habe.


----------



## chmee (25. April 2008)

zu 1. Das ist möglich. Um im BIOS Werte anzuzeigen, müsste der Lüfter auf dem Mainboard und nicht am Stromstecker angeschlossen sein.

zu 2. Die CPU hat nen Sensor, jene steuert über das BIOS die Drehzahl des CPU-Lüfters. 4polig, weil PWM.

zu 3. Die Position ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, weil dort weniger Luftbewegung als vorne oder oben am Netzteil ist, zudem wird eine Temperatur gemessen, die nicht allzu sehr von nur einem Bauteil ( HDD, CPU, Chipsatz etc. ) beeinflusst ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## asmfreak (26. April 2008)

Ja, ich habe den Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen. Den Temperatursensor habe ich jetzt mit Kabelbindern, die beim Netzteil dabei waren, so am CPU-Lüfter-Kabel befestigt, dass er etwas unterhalb des CPU-Kühlkörpers schwebt (ungefähr auf der Höhe, auf der sich irgend ein Chip mit einem quadratischen schwarzen Kühlkörper befindet).

Noch eine andere Frage: Auf der Website von Samsung stand Folgendes:



> FAQs
> ====
> 
> Q .
> ...



Betrifft das nur IDE-, oder auch SATA-Festplatten ?


----------

